# New kitchen



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

Mid install.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Looking good..


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

thats a big one. did you build the cabinets? i've always loved beaded stiles and rails, add a great touch i think. and, helps for full inset doors, right, esp tall ones?


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Somebody really likes pocket screw... 😆 😆


----------



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

8


Rebelwork said:


> Somebody really likes pocket screw... 😆 😆


Yep, I just keep hitting the foot pedal on the castle.

The island was one single box, made moving and construction interesting. The rear pocket screws in the back actually are for face frame attachment. Only 3 separate face frames (left right and back panel.)


----------



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

TimPa said:


> thats a big one. did you build the cabinets? i've always loved beaded stiles and rails, add a great touch i think. and, helps for full inset doors, right, esp tall ones?


Built everything there. I like the look of beaded (it can hide a warped door as well) these didn't warp but they are thick (1.125" doors) with 1/2" reverse raised panels


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Poket holes is the new production cabinet method... Clamp it, poket screw it and release the clamps..


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Curious did you built this in your shop or do you work for a shop?

Either way, its great. The bead detail is very nice touch.

I can only dream of doing work like this.


----------



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

DrRobert said:


> Curious did you built this in your shop or do you work for a shop?
> 
> Either way, its great. The bead detail is very nice touch.
> 
> I can only dream of doing work like this.


Thanks. Built it in my shop.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

This is great, thanks for sharing! I love inset doors.


----------



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

sanchez said:


> This is great, thanks for sharing! I love inset doors.


Thanks, I love inset doors as well.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice work. Are the doors one piece, mdf?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

firehawkmph said:


> Very nice work. Are the doors one piece, mdf?
> Mike Hawkins


 No, they are 5 peice. 1.125" thick soft maple rails/ stiles and 1/2" mdf center panels (reverse raised)


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Jar944_2 said:


> No, they are 5 peice. 1.125" thick soft maple rails/ stiles and 1/2" mdf center panels (reverse raised)


Ok, thanks for replying. They look like they’re one piece, nice job. What did you use for the finish on them?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Jar944_2 said:


> Thanks. Built it in my shop.


Question about the gaps. I notice the door gap is pretty tight. Is that a standard way you do it? So you bevel the doors? 

Also, I’d be interested in how do you calculate door width, for example a 2 door cabinet, partial overlay and layers say its 30“ wide and using 3/4 material. What I learned was inside width -1” divided by 2. That gives 1/8” gap b/t doors and about 1/4 on hinge sides to adjacent cab


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Hardware decides the gaps. Sometimes too many coats of finish change the gaps. In his case there in an acclimated climate and won't grow...


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

Jar944_2 said:


> Mid install.
> View attachment 433864
> 
> View attachment 433865
> ...


Nothing says quality more than perfect margins on inset doors. Well done.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Rebelwork said:


> Hardware decides the gaps. Sometimes too many coats of finish change the gaps. In his case there in an acclimated climate and won't grow...


Thx. I was talking about overlay doors.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

DrRobert said:


> Thx. I was talking about overlay doors.



My mistake I thought you were asking about the inset doors on the cabinets...


----------



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

firehawkmph said:


> Ok, thanks for replying. They look like they’re one piece, nice job. What did you use for the finish on them?
> Mike Hawkins


Conversion Varnish


----------



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

DrRobert said:


> Question about the gaps. I notice the door gap is pretty tight. Is that a standard way you do it? So you bevel the doors?
> 
> Also, I’d be interested in how do you calculate door width, for example a 2 door cabinet, partial overlay and layers say its 30“ wide and using 3/4 material. What I learned was inside width -1” divided by 2. That gives 1/8” gap b/t doors and about 1/4 on hinge sides to adjacent cab


Yes they are tight, as tight as possible frankly. The gaps are roughly .070" now. They lost about .010" from paint. Inset are built over final dimensions and cut to size. Basically built to exactly 1/2 the opening allows for enough cleanup with the door gap.


----------



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

B Coll said:


> Nothing says quality more than perfect margins on inset doors. Well done.


Thanks. I'd say tight margins and no seams in the frames are what I look for.


----------



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

Rebelwork said:


> Hardware decides the gaps. Sometimes too many coats of finish change the gaps. In his case there in an acclimated climate and won't grow...


Blum thick door hinges 71B9790. Best case would be 1/16" on the hinge side without rubbing with the 1.125" doors. I'm close.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

pretty close. You may have to adjust here and there with seasonal changes, or not..

typical gaps…


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Jar944_2 said:


> Conversion Varnish


That’s what I was thinking. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

